# help please: Philly area -found a bunch of "old" bottles



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all, 
 I'm new to this forum and completely new to bottles.  However, when I bought my 1923 house from the original owners, who were hoarders... in the clean up, I found a lot of old bottles.  there are about 60 in total.  A bunch are what appear to be green soda bottles with ceramic tops on them attached.   There are also though some interesting looking bottles, mostly soda, liquor and bitters from what i can tell and most from the philadelphia region.  Here's the thing, i'm not a professional bottle collector and don't intend to be.  Someone should be enjoying these bottles rather than them sitting in my basement.   So. what to do?   I will post pics of some of them.  Here's the first it's a rather large bottle compared to the rest and says Wm Aldworth  I'm not unrealistic and don't think they are worth a fortune, but do think they have some value to the right regional buyer. 

 NJ Girl - Heather


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

this one says booth bros


----------



## rpinkham (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, someone here is going to want them...looks like nice stuff so far!


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

citrate magnesia


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Roberts codd bottle with marble... sorry some came thru as not embedded... pesky "embed picture in post" button


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

this one has Jacob Kane philadelphia pa embossed


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

sorry last one wasn't jacob Kane.  it's jacob hor... something
 this one is thos B Kane.  philly again. Richmond street


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

this one says Stephen Rominiecki


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

You've got some nice stuff there! I love blobs like those you've posted. Unfortunately, being from such a large city as Philly, they probably aren't worth more than $10-15 each. 

 I'm from Jersey too, you find anything from here? Welcome to the forum, by the way! We could always use more Joisey folks on this forum... []


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

ferro bisleri china bitters bottle... obviously labels are a mess on the ones that do have them... but this one still has the old cork


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Rosenberger's Ginger Ale - Camden, NJ  apparently the original owner of this place liked to mix his whiskey and bitters with ginger ale and orange soda


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Wheela and rpinkham! I just posted the rosenberger's ginger ale which is from Jersey, but most appear to be philadelphia or surrounding PA suburbs.  There are more coming!  Takes me awhile to take the pics and get them sized and posted, and there are more down there in the creepy hiding place, but I need to wait for my husband to fish them out... because... well it's creepy  

 And hey, $10-15 is pretty cool in my book, but I'm thinking along the lines of selling the lot.  I'm not good with selling them individually because that requires a lot more work than i'm willing to invest.    truly, i didn't do anything to get them other than buy the house that happened to have a hidden area in the basement full of old bottles and of course, some random bottles stashed throughout the basement in interesting places!    They were a "surprise" find among the many other "surprise" finds that came with this ole money pit   Love my money pit, but some surprises were cool (like the bottles) and some surprises were NOT, like the electrical work. hee hee  so, i'm not sure how to go about pricing all these things.  Anyone have thoughts on values of them?  individually or as a lot?  I think there are about 30 of the green glass bottles with the ceramic stops that I think were orange soda bottles... again.. bitters and orange soda... whew tougher than me!


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

stratford Springs Wheeling WV


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Esslinger Phila, PA embossed on this one


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

stroudsburg brewing stroudsburg, pa


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

bottom of stroudsburg bottle


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Clicquot Club this one has the eskimo on the bottom with an R in a triangle? guess that's for the bottler?  - several of these in this pale blue and in green.


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

this is a bigger one, not much exciting except it says John Friedrich philadelphia embossed along bottom


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

john f bottle bottom


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm calling this the "no idea what it is bottle"  I think it's a screw top though


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

whiskey bottle from KY


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

upon request... here's a partial group shot of most of the clear or aquaish ones I've posted so far.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  njgirl
> 
> Roberts codd bottle with marble... sorry some came thru as not embedded... pesky "embed picture in post" button


 
 Hello Heather,

 Welcome to the Blue pages, and thanks for showing us your basement discoveries.

 Does this Codd have a castle tower in the slugplate?







From.

 Here's an earlier thread on J. Roberts: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-67248/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#67248






 "The picture to the right shows an alcohol laced (18%) medicinal bottle (Ferro-China-Berner Tonic) with the full contents and sealed with a foil capsule over the cork.  This bottle dates from the early 20th century.  Click Ferro-China-Berner tonic bottle to view a picture of this entire bottle, which the label states is from New York, though the bottle (and possibly contents) were probably manufactured in Europe.  A similar cork sealing method was to dip the corked finish in hot wax instead of a foil wrapper (Jones & Sullivan 1989). From.




Basement finds are cool.


----------



## njgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Surfaceone, 
 Yes the codd bottle does have a castle in the slugplate (now that I know what a slugplate is, thank you!) looked at the link and then looked at the bottle again... this one says made in India on the bottom. aha!  Found this particular one stashed behind a metal rack in the basement completely separate from all the other bottles which were under the sunporch which can only be accessed from the inside.  so i'm guessing it is newer than the rest.    This place has been a true "treasure" trove of interesting finds.   in other news, I also found an old piece of cand that had been used to wedge a blind to stay in place on one of the living room windows.  haha!  

 I see the info on the ferro china-bisleri. not sure how to price that one?  even more confounding is that I can't find any examples of any of the bottles I posted from Philadelphia or even anything on the beverage companies/breweries.  Either way, I'm thinking I will sell the whole lot as soon as we fish the others out of the "dungeon" under the porch and see what's in there.  Thanks for the reply!

 Heather


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 21, 2012)

the bridesburg and the booth are the 2 best bottles so far.. the booth with the bell embossed always sells well.. more lilkley up in the 25-30 rannge


----------



## carobran (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: njgirl
> 
> stratford Springs Wheeling WV


 _My neck hurts[&:][]_Looks like youve got some decent bottles,I was expecting to see screwtops.Im kinda glad your not interested in becoming a serious collector........the last thing i need is another Joisy person.[8|]This place is infested with them.[][8D]


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2012)

Does the Rosenberger's Ginger Ale have a bottling company on it? As a Camden collector I haven't heard of this one before, would be interested if you want to unload it...


----------

